# Want to live in Mexico?



## Angelhair (Apr 7, 2011)

Two Americans killed in Tijuana; lived in Mexico for low cost of living 

TIJUANA, Mexico - Two men killed by a gunman who opened fire while they waited in line to reach a Tijuana border crossing were U.S. citizens, a diplomat said Tuesday, and their San Diego employer described them as diligent workers who had moved to the Mexican border city so they could afford to live on the beach.

U.S. Consulate spokesman Joseph L. Crook said the men were waiting in line in their vehicle early Monday almost half a mile from the San Ysidro crossing, one of the world's busiest ports of entry.

"Our condolences go out to their families at this difficult time," the consulate said in a statement. "We are working closely with the Mexican authorities to ascertain all of the facts."

He did not release their names, saying officials were still trying to contact their families.

More than 34,000 people, including an increasing number of U.S. citizens, have been killed in Mexico's drug war but shootings of people waiting in line to cross into the United States are extremely rare.

Prosecutors in Baja California state quoted witnesses as saying a gunman approached the line and fired into the men's pickup truck, hitting the victims in the head, arms and body. Both victims were dead by the time authorities arrived.

The state attorney general's office said Tuesday that investigators had discounted drugs as a possible motive in the killings, and were looking into possible motives related to the victims' families or work.

Matt Pelot of San Diego-based West Coast Beverage Maintenance, confirmed the victims were his employees: Kevin Romero, 28, and Sergio Salcido, 25.

He said Romero's sister called him Monday morning to tell him they had been killed.

"She just said 'I just wanted to let you know that Sergio and Kevin were shot and killed this morning at the border,' and obviously I was taken aback," he said. "I was in shock, and I'm still in shock. These were good guys. Obviously no one deserves to die like this, but these were good guys."

The men, who were good friends and had worked for Pelot for more than a year, were crossing around 2:40 a.m. as they usually did to beat the long lines that form later in the morning when thousands cross to go to work or school on the U.S. side, Pelot said. They had moved to Tijuana because of the lower cost of living.

"Kevin Romero didn't even drink beer," Pelot said. "These guys weren't dealing drugs, that's for sure. If Sergio was your friend, he'd give you the shirt off his back. Kevin was the same. He was a real family oriented guy who couldn't wait to get home and take a walk on his beach with his son and dogs."

In the first six months of 2010, the latest State Department figures available, 49 Americans were victims of homicide in Mexico, up from 37 for the same period in 2009 and 19 in the first half of 2008.

Elsewhere, Mexican federal police have arrested another suspect in the attack that killed one U.S. immigration agent and wounded another on a highway in central Mexico nearly two months ago, authorities said Tuesday.

Federal police said the man, Jose Manuel Garcia Soto, alias "El Safado," or "The Crazy One," had confessed to participating in the Feb. 15 killing of Jaime Zapata and wounding of Victor Avila. Both men were agents with U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement.

Garcia Soto, 30, was arrested Saturday in the northern state of San Luis Potosi, where the attack took place, federal police said.

Two Americans killed in Tijuana; lived in Mexico for low cost of living


----------



## waltky (Apr 7, 2011)

Genocide in Mexico...

*Mexican Police Find Mass Grave While Investigating Abductions*
_Thursday, April 07, 2011 - Mexican security forces searching for abducted bus passengers in a violent northern state bordering Texas have stumbled on a collection of pits holding a total of 59 bodies._


> The grisly find was made near the ranch where drug cartel gunmen less than a year ago massacred 72 migrants who were trying to reach the United States.  Investigators struggled to exhume the bodies in the mass grave to determine whether they belonged to kidnapped bus passengers, migrants who frequently ride buses in the area, or drug traffickers executed by rivals.
> 
> Tamaulipas state investigators and federal authorities went to the site about 80 miles (130 kilometers) south of the border at Brownsville, Texas, to investigate reports that gunmen had begun stopping buses and pulling off some passengers in the area starting March 25.  Two other such cases were reported in subsequent days, in what may have been an attempt at forced recruitment by a drug gang, Tamaulipas state interior secretary Morelos Canseco said. The gunmen reportedly abducted almost exclusively men and allowed the remaining passengers to continue on their way.
> 
> ...


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't think the cheaper cost of living is worth it...but I wish they'd stop letting them take our jobs so that we are stuck with artificially low wages.


----------



## asterism (Apr 8, 2011)

Againsheila said:


> I don't think the cheaper cost of living is worth it...but I wish they'd stop letting them take our jobs so that we are stuck with artificially low wages.



Still statistically safer than living in Baltimore, Detroit, Cleveland, Los Angeles, and Miami.


----------



## Grace (Apr 8, 2011)

Hell no would I want to live in mexico. Never been there, never wanted to be there even for a short visit. Nothing they have interests me. But Im tired of their filth drifting this way in the pacific where we have to close OUR beaches.


----------



## Tank (Apr 8, 2011)

Mexico is great, it's the Mexicans that suck


----------



## Toronado3800 (Apr 8, 2011)

Tank said:


> Mexico is great, it's the Mexicans that suck



Are you referring to the Mexicans in Cartels?  The Italians in the mob?  The corrupt Shanty Irish?  Er wait, wrong racism thread.


----------



## Toronado3800 (Apr 8, 2011)

asterism said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think the cheaper cost of living is worth it...but I wish they'd stop letting them take our jobs so that we are stuck with artificially low wages.
> ...



One lesson.  Big government gives us artificially higher wages with the minimum wage laws.  Our capitalism loving corrupt corporations illegally hire illegal aliens (humans) to work in this country below the minimum wage.

Is Mexico really safer than some of our larger ghettos?  (I honestly do not know)  I have East St Louis on the other side of the river.  Wouldn't want to live there for the lower cost of living.  Too bad some folks have to.  Mexico can't be safer with its open Mafia wars, can it be?


----------



## Tank (Apr 8, 2011)

Who's more violent, America's Negros or Mexico's Mexicans?


----------



## Grace (Apr 8, 2011)

Tank said:


> Who's more violent, America's Negros or Mexico's Mexicans?




Exremist muslims.


----------



## LostAmerican (Apr 8, 2011)

Toronado3800 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Mexico is great, it's the Mexicans that suck
> ...


 
Can we see the stats on those Italians and Irish?


----------



## LostAmerican (Apr 8, 2011)

asterism said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think the cheaper cost of living is worth it...but I wish they'd stop letting them take our jobs so that we are stuck with artificially low wages.
> ...


 
You can trust Mexican statistics like you can trust Mexicans.


----------



## LostAmerican (Apr 8, 2011)

Tank said:


> Who's more violent, America's Negros or Mexico's Mexicans?


 
Who's more American?


----------



## Douger (Apr 8, 2011)

LostAmerican said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Who's more violent, America's Negros or Mexico's Mexicans?
> ...


The Amish........... Cherokee, Sioux, Navaho, Seminole, Iroquois, Blackfoot, Mikosukee.............


----------



## LostAmerican (Apr 8, 2011)

Douger said:


> LostAmerican said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...


 
Me scalp em white people. Do they speak English, Ke mo sa bee?


----------



## William Joyce (Apr 8, 2011)

Tank said:


> Who's more violent, America's Negros or Mexico's Mexicans?



They are working to settle that question in Los Angeles right now.


----------



## asterism (Apr 8, 2011)

Toronado3800 said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Mexico City, Tijuana, Guadalajara, and the easy mark area of Cancun are dangerous.  Pretty much everywhere else north of Acapulco is if you're not an idiot.


----------



## waltky (Apr 8, 2011)

Granny says dey killin' ever'body down there...

*13 more bodies found in Mexico mass graves*
_April 8, 2011,  The bodies were found in a different spot in the state of Tamaulipas than graves where 59 corpses were found earlier. Authorities found those bodies while investigating kidnappings of bus passengers._


> Mexican authorities announced Friday the discovery of 13 more bodies in the violence-torn border state of Tamaulipas, where 59 bodies were unearthed in eight pits earlier this week.  It was not immediately clear if the latest two graves, found Thursday, were related to the others.  The 13 bodies, all men and thought to be Mexican, were discovered in a different spot than the other graves, a state official said. Authorities found the previous bodies while investigating mass kidnappings of passengers from buses passing through the area.
> 
> Last year, 72 migrants from Central and South America were found slain on a remote ranch in the same region. That massacre was blamed on the Zetas, an ultra-violent drug gang that engages in migrant-smuggling, extortion and kidnapping.  Tamaulipas officials have only begun identifying the latest bodies. Preliminary evidence suggests that the 59 bodies found earlier were of Mexicans, not foreign migrants, officials said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toronado3800 (Apr 8, 2011)

I am just doing some math here. St louis city is rather bad. We just dont have days where 99 bodies are found though. Even when a WASP serial killer is on the loose.

So i believe Mexico is more of a hell hole than our worst ghetto.


----------



## The Infidel (Apr 8, 2011)

*Bones found in Mexico pit used by body dissolver*

_TIJUANA, Mexico   Investigators have unearthed human bones and teeth from pits used by a man known as the "Stew-maker," who confessed to dissolving 300 bodies of drug cartel victims, prosecutors said Friday.
Miguel Angel Guerrero, head of the Baja California state prosecutors' office on disappearances, said about 30 bone fragments and 15 tooth fragments were dug up Monday at a ranch in eastern Tijuana that was once occupied by Santiago "El Pozolero" Meza Lopez.
Pozole is a form of hominy stew, made with corn processed with caustic soda. Meza purportedly used a similar process to dissolve his victims.
Laboratory testing will determine the number of bodies found in the three adjoining graves, each about a yard (meter) deep, Guerrero said.
The remains would be the first confirmed victims of Meza, who has told authorities that he dissolved 300 bodies at various ranches in this border city before his arrest in January 2009.
The Citizen's Association Against Impunity, a Tijuana group that has pushed authorities to find the remains, said it hopes the fragments can be linked to some of the nearly 300 people it estimates have disappeared in Tijuana since 1997.
"It sounds bad to say, but this makes us happy in a certain way," said Fernando Ocegueda, the group's secretary, whose 23-year-old son vanished in 2007

_


Bones found in Mexico pit used by body dissolver - FoxNews.com


----------



## LostAmerican (Apr 9, 2011)

Toronado3800 said:


> I am just doing some math here. St louis city is rather bad. We just dont have days where 99 bodies are found though. Even when a WASP serial killer is on the loose.
> 
> So i believe Mexico is more of a hell hole than our worst ghetto.


 
But it is still less violent than any war fought by the US.


----------



## Douger (Apr 9, 2011)

Toronado3800 said:


> I am just doing some math here. St louis city is rather bad. We just dont have days where 99 bodies are found though. Even when a WASP serial killer is on the loose.
> 
> So i believe Mexico is more of a hell hole than our worst ghetto.


Good morning murkin.
Mexico is a COUNTRY. I know. Amazing revelation !
México Is Larger Than England, France, Spain And Germany Combined.
I know.You didn't know that.
St Louis is a shithole on 2 sides of a sewer.
Small difference.
Mexico has awesome places to visit or live. So does murka..........St Louis aint one of them.


----------



## LostAmerican (Apr 9, 2011)

Douger said:


> [México Is Larger Than England, France, Spain And Germany Combined.


 
And yet it didn't send one soldier to fight against 
Hitler's Nazi Germany during WW2. 

I think that says all we need to know about Mexico and its people.​


----------



## Angelhair (Apr 9, 2011)

LostAmerican said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> > [México Is Larger Than England, France, Spain And Germany Combined.
> ...



_Not too many people in Mexico have the guts to confront the cartels.  Why aren't they helping Calderon with this problem???  It takes 'the home of the brave' to do it.  They ain't go it._


----------



## asterism (Apr 9, 2011)

Toronado3800 said:


> I am just doing some math here. St louis city is rather bad. We just dont have days where 99 bodies are found though. Even when a WASP serial killer is on the loose.
> 
> So i believe Mexico is more of a hell hole than our worst ghetto.



Have you ever been to either?  Adjust the murders for population and you'll find that USA ghettos are even more dangerous than Iraq in 2003.


----------



## Angelhair (Apr 9, 2011)

asterism said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> > I am just doing some math here. St louis city is rather bad. We just dont have days where 99 bodies are found though. Even when a WASP serial killer is on the loose.
> ...



_More people have been killed in Mexico than in Iraq and Afghanistan combined.  36,000 have been killed in Mexico, and climbing,  since 2006.  So yes, Mexico IS a hell hole and worse than any ghetto in the USA._


----------



## Toronado3800 (Apr 9, 2011)

LostAmerican said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> > [México Is Larger Than England, France, Spain And Germany Combined.
> ...



Especially sixty years ago they were probably still a little upset about what we now call the southwest united states.  Did Ireland declare war?


----------



## reptoms (Apr 9, 2011)

scary


----------



## LostAmerican (Apr 10, 2011)

Toronado3800 said:


> [Especially sixty years ago they were probably still a little upset about what we now call the southwest united states. ?


 
What did that have to do with saving *THE WORLD*? But it does show the world how a United States run by Latin Americans will contribute nothing to the world when help is needed.


----------



## LostAmerican (Apr 10, 2011)

Toronado3800 said:


> [ Did Ireland declare war?


 
*^* Ireland
Despite being neutral, Ireland suffered casualties. In 1995 Irish Taoiseach(Prime Minister)John Bruton claimed at least 10,000 Irish were killed serving in the British or Commonwealth armed forces.[201] The civilian death figure includes 33 Irish merchantmen were killed when a U-Boat torpedoed the SS Irish Pine (1919) and deaths caused by the presumably accidental bombing of Ireland in three instances.[202


World War II casualties - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


There were many countries that didn't declare war against Germany or Japan but were effected by WW2. Think of all the tiny islands that were bombed and islanders that were killed. Mexicans actually benefitted from the war as there people got jobs from the US yet didn't sacrifice troops like Brazil did.


----------



## Sense (Apr 16, 2011)

LostAmerican said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> > [México Is Larger Than England, France, Spain And Germany Combined.
> ...


If it aint profitable to the drug cartels they don't do it.


----------



## Sense (Apr 16, 2011)

I vote we wait till the drug cartels take over. Then get a war declaration which will be cleared by the U.N if the drug cartels are in charge. The U.S then attacks, all air assaults to avoid U.S casualities naturally. The result is perfect, Mexico without the Mexicans.


----------



## socin (Apr 17, 2011)

Mexico is cool


----------



## LostAmerican (Apr 17, 2011)

Sense said:


> I vote we wait till the drug cartels take over. Then get a war declaration which will be cleared by the U.N if the drug cartels are in charge. The U.S then attacks, all air assaults to avoid U.S casualities naturally. The result is perfect, Mexico without the Mexicans.


 
Turn Mexico into a center for immigrants from around the world. Let's see those monkeys go crazy when their culture is taken away by invading immigrants from the eastern hemisphere.


----------

